# Shrimp growth rate



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

OK, here is a stupid question. Anyone know how long it takes OEBT, RCS or CRS shrimp to get to about 1/4 inch from the time they hatch? 

I think I have some hitch hikers in the wrong tank and I am wondering how long it will take to know for sure.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, since I have not been able to find an answer anywhere I think I will track their growth here so others can find the answer easier than I did.

30 day gestation, then the hatch.
1st week nearly microscopic, can barely differentiate the head from the tail.
2 weeks just under a mm in length. Can see the tail fins clearly.
Will update this in a few weeks with the measurements. Why not?

Since CRS are technically the same species I imagine the growth rate should be the same. So I guess this might apply to them too.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Somewhere between a month a two months. Ive had them saddle at just ove two months so you have about 3 at a minimum to get them out before they start hatching more shrimplets. No worries, no hurries. The only time I would worry or start to wrap up the clean up is if you start to see saddles.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

My understanding is that cherry shrimp cant cross with OEBTs anyway. I am in part just dying to know if my new colony is expanding yet or not. I kind of think not, but I can hope.

The part I don't get is that the species name for the OEBTs and the CRS are the same, yet I keep reading that CRS and RCS can cross but RCS and OEBTs can't. That just does not make sense to me.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

CRS and RCS cannot cross. CRS and OEBT can cross. OEBT and RCS cannot cross.

CRS and OEBT are both caridina cantonensis, which is the reason they can breed with eachother. RCS are neocaridina heteropoda, and cannot breed with anything except other neocaridina.

So in other words, you can keep cherries with CRS or OEBT, but you cannot keep CRS with OEBT.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool. So I can take my time about getting any hitchhikers out of the two new colonies. Fingers crossed maybe they wont all be RCS.


----------

